# Something on my chickens tongue



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chestnut has something weird in her tongue and it seems to be bothering her








It’s a bit blurry but here’s a picture please help.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I thought the tongue got cut off which scared me and then she drank water and ate food now they sunbathing on me. I checked and her tongue is back to normal but both of their tongues are a bjt yellow .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Normal.


----------

